# DAMN PH!!!



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

I had taken all my deco out of the tank for 2 weeks to take out the skittishness of my piranha, and the ph went to 7.0...perfect, so i feel my fish are alot more aggressive and give them places to hide including driftwood...is this bringing my ph to a whopping 5.2-5.4..fish seem to be living fine!what the hell is going on?!


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> I had taken all my deco out of the tank for 2 weeks to take out the skittishness of my piranha, and the ph went to 7.0...perfect, so i feel my fish are alot more aggressive and give them places to hide including driftwood...is this bringing my ph to a whopping 5.2-5.4..fish seem to be living fine!what the hell is going on?!


It's obvious isn't it? Your ph level is changing.

Sadly, I was with my g/f earlier today and just found out she has strepp throat. My throat kind of feels funny and I think I might have contracted it from her. I don't know what I am going to do. I hope I don't have to stop drinking.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wow that was random?







stop being a posting hore


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, that is random. funny though


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

drift will make your ph drop.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> drift will make your ph drop.


really??? are you serious about this Corey/?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to Water chemistry_


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> drift will make your ph drop.


really??? are you serious about this Corey/?








[/quote]
supposedly the wood releases tannic acid which gives the water the brown color and also lowers the pH.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Paul said:


> drift will make your ph drop.


really??? are you serious about this Corey/?








[/quote]
supposedly the wood releases tannic acid which gives the water the brown color and also lowers the pH.
[/quote]

"Paul" thank you for the tips.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Elagabalus said:


> I had taken all my deco out of the tank for 2 weeks to take out the skittishness of my piranha, and the ph went to 7.0...perfect, so i feel my fish are alot more aggressive and give them places to hide including driftwood...is this bringing my ph to a whopping 5.2-5.4..fish seem to be living fine!what the hell is going on?!


It's obvious isn't it? Your ph level is changing.

Sadly, I was with my g/f earlier today and just found out she has strepp throat. My throat kind of feels funny and I think I might have contracted it from her. I don't know what I am going to do. I hope I don't have to stop drinking.
[/quote]


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> drift will make your ph drop.


really??? are you serious about this Corey/?








[/quote]

absolutely. as said the tannic acids in *some* driftwoods are a great way to soften the water and lower the ph. look for dark brown (not light, bleached out beach driftwood) wood. malaysian drift wood is a great choice.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Elagabalus said:


> I had taken all my deco out of the tank for 2 weeks to take out the skittishness of my piranha, and the ph went to 7.0...perfect, so i feel my fish are alot more aggressive and give them places to hide including driftwood...is this bringing my ph to a whopping 5.2-5.4..fish seem to be living fine!what the hell is going on?!


It's obvious isn't it? Your ph level is changing.

Sadly, I was with my g/f earlier today and just found out she has strepp throat. My throat kind of feels funny and I think I might have contracted it from her. I don't know what I am going to do. I hope I don't have to stop drinking.
[/quote]
it is bacteria in strep throat, so you may be doing yourself a favor drinking high percentage alcohol since it is an antiseptic and kills bacterial cells.


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

Paul said:


> I had taken all my deco out of the tank for 2 weeks to take out the skittishness of my piranha, and the ph went to 7.0...perfect, so i feel my fish are alot more aggressive and give them places to hide including driftwood...is this bringing my ph to a whopping 5.2-5.4..fish seem to be living fine!what the hell is going on?!


It's obvious isn't it? Your ph level is changing.

Sadly, I was with my g/f earlier today and just found out she has strepp throat. My throat kind of feels funny and I think I might have contracted it from her. I don't know what I am going to do. I hope I don't have to stop drinking.
[/quote]
it is bacteria in strep throat, so you may be doing yourself a favor drinking high percentage alcohol since it is an antiseptic and kills bacterial cells.








[/quote]
hahahah I just got off work and made myself a vodka martini, drinking it right now as I read this reply hahaha

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to derail this trainwreck, but anyone know how to remove some of the tint without affecting the pH?


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

carbon will remove the tint from the water and won't change the pH immediately, but the tint and tanic acids are one in the same, so if you rely on driftwood to keep the pH down that won't really work. however, adding carbon won't cause a rapid pH shift or anything. I don't like carbon, and I'm a newfound convert to Seachem's Purigen. It says it dosen't remove trace elements, and so far my tank is clear, with peat moss in the filters. my plants are exploding since adding the moss, so the new trace elements and nutrients aren't being taken out, and in addition im having to buffer with crushed coral because of all the acid from wood and peat. the water is ultra polished, so if thats what your looking for Purigen might work out.. its expensive tho


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I use Keta Peat nuggets, and they tinted my water quite a bit. I just did a devent sized water change tho, and the water got clearer, and the pH didnt seem to change. BTW, the Peat is inside my Ehiem.


----------



## blargonator (Mar 24, 2006)

decent, not devent. 
though, not tho. 
<8- P


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

blargonator said:


> decent, not devent.
> though, not tho.
> <8- P


Internet, not English class









Any updates?

Or for blarg:

N E ^ DATES!?


----------



## chongx (Mar 18, 2006)

man i wish i was having your problem, the other day i accidently added 4 oz of ph down (which will lower the ph for 200 gallon) to my tank + i had a medium drift wood in my tank. the ph went from 8.5 to 6.5 in less then 2 days, that was 2 days ago now my ph is back to 8.5............#(%$&&^.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

What is a safe ph for the P's....mine sits @7.0 that is down from 7.6. The driftwood did it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

7.0 is neutral, good for all fish really except Marines and Africans.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

mine usually sits between 6.5 to 7.5 with driftwood in it...jus depends on when i do a water change.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> drift will make your ph drop.


really??? are you serious about this Corey/?








[/quote]

How dare you question me!!


----------

